# VK South - Join us for a coffee



## Vape King South (21/4/16)

Come in and join us for a relaxing cup of freshly brewed coffee. Every cup is brewed fresh just for you.

This is a free service, just as another thank you for the support the community in the South has shown the shop. We look forward to seeing you soon!

Sweet Clouds to you,

VK South Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------

